# Spring Turkey Applications.



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

I drew...but I could not buy the license because I could not get on the payment page. Has somebody else made the experience?


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

HSV1936 said:


> I drew...but I could not buy the license because I could not get on the payment page. Has somebody else made the experience?


The DNR website is all screwed up right now. Don't worry you have a long time before you have to buy it yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter and I drew our 1st choice 5/14-5/31 unit ZE general

Switching style and going to try blind hunting with a spread of decoys. We will be scout/hunting the week of the 14 and than taking the camper and trailer out on the 18th. I am looking forward to my daughter tagging her first bird this year.

Good luck to all hunt safe and have fun!
Jim


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Quite a few years back, I bought all my licenses online and the kill tags never arrived in the mail. I think it was a postal problem but it was a real pain dealing with it. Since then, I only buy non kill tag licenses like fishing online and always buy kill tags at a license agent. Then I walk out the door with the tags in my pocket and don't have to worry about the mail.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I buy all my licences from local shops. Then I know that I am getting what I want. Only make one trip to buy all of my regular licences so no big deal.

The DNR web site over the years has been so screwed up, in my opinion, I would not trust buying on line. Also get to BS in the shop a while.


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

First choice here 4 in a row!!!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll be in the blind with TH on the 23rd (ZZ).

Then, both kids will hunt the 234 so I get to go for 2 seasons!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

First choice ZB 4/23-4/29


----------

